# pac ap4-gm61



## lilsullivan04 (Nov 25, 2013)

Any word on when this will be out? Just hard to see the NAV-TV interface price so high! Not everyone has money bags lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Around end of this month


----------



## lilsullivan04 (Nov 25, 2013)

rob3980 said:


> Around end of this month




Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizarroterl (Aug 5, 2009)

:snacks:


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

I am super excited about this unit. I have been waiting 3+ yrs for a real solution for tying into my oem system. I really hope this is viable compared to the Nav-tv unit and I wish PAC would go ahead and at least make the specs available to the public.


----------



## Hammer68 (Mar 7, 2011)

This is now showing available!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Hammer68 said:


> This is now showing available!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




I ordered one yesterday, should be here next week  I have been waiting 4 years for this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilsullivan04 (Nov 25, 2013)

brumledb said:


> I ordered one yesterday, should be here next week  I have been waiting 4 years for this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




$400 compared to $850 is a lot better!!!! More appealing for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Out of stock with Amazon but looks like you can order it for $253.96

https://www.amazon.com/PAC-AP4-GM61-Interface-2014-2018-Vehicles/dp/B07B6P77TK


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

brumledb said:


> I ordered one yesterday, should be here next week  I have been waiting 4 years for this.


I felt the same way when they finally released one for my RAM.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Yep, I bought one too from Amazon.com yesterday. Not sure when it'll ship but "temporarily out of stock" sounds promising. I'm assuming they're expecting a shipment shortly.

The really nice surprise is that it INCLUDES the Toslink output without having to buy an additional adapter. For only $250, that's friggen sweet.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

brumledb said:


> I ordered one yesterday, should be here next week


Does yours already have an expected shipment date on the order?


----------



## Donanon (Sep 13, 2013)

$191.26 at:

https://www.carid.com/pac-audio/amppro-4-amplifier-integration-interface-mpn-ap4-gm61.html

The website says "OUT OF STOCK - Unavailable until further notice" but I did an online chat about one for my brother in law and apparently they will be in stock just no firm date. Might be worth a try.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

lilsullivan04 said:


> $400 compared to $850 is a lot better!!!! More appealing for sure!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Street price appears to be more around $250. $250 vs $850 is a massive difference.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

GreatLaBroski said:


> Does yours already have an expected shipment date on the order?




I actually ordered it through a shop. He said it should be there Friday and then send it to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

brumledb said:


> I actually ordered it through a shop. He said it should be there Friday and then send it to me.


You lucky man


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

GreatLaBroski said:


> You lucky man




Thanks, hopefully he wasn’t mistaken. I also only paid $200 

Are we just going to use this thread for install info/help or should we make another?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

brumledb said:


> Thanks, hopefully he wasn’t mistaken. I also only paid $200
> 
> Are we just going to use this thread for install info/help or should we make another?
> 
> ...


I think you'll have the honors since you'll probably get yours first. I'd think whoever receives theirs first should start a new "PAC AP4-GM61 MOST50 adapter owner's thread" and start it off with juicy pics and a review.

I ordered mine from Amazon with the extra $50 cost (versus waiting for CarID or the like) because of their good return policies. I have a car which isn't on the compatibility list and I'm rolling the dice that it works because it's also a MOST50 enabled GM car.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

GreatLaBroski said:


> I think you'll have the honors since you'll probably get yours first. I'd think whoever receives theirs first should start a new "PAC AP4-GM61 MOST50 adapter owner's thread" and start it off with juicy pics and a review.
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered mine from Amazon with the extra $50 cost (versus waiting for CarID or the like) because of their good return policies. I have a car which isn't on the compatibility list and I'm rolling the dice that it works because it's also a MOST50 enabled GM car.



Sounds like a good idea. I know you told once before but what vehicle do you have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

brumledb said:


> Sounds like a good idea. I know you told once before but what vehicle do you have?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2017 Chevy Bolt EV, we'll see if it works.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

GreatLaBroski said:


> 2017 Chevy Bolt EV, we'll see if it works.




Here’s hoping.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

brumledb said:


> Here’s hoping.


I'm close to PAC headquarters, so if it doesn't work I'm going to reach out and see if they want to poke at my Bolt for a few days to add compatibility.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

GreatLaBroski said:


> I'm close to PAC headquarters, so if it doesn't work I'm going to reach out and see if they want to poke at my Bolt for a few days to add compatibility.




That would be pretty cool if they are willing to do that if needed. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

brumledb said:


> That would be pretty cool if they are willing to do that if needed.


I'd be up to them. I'd see it more as an opportunity for them to borrow an R&D vehicle for free for a few days and in the process add compatibility for multiple cars which use the same infotainment stack that the bolt uses. I believe newer Cadillacs use a version of the same one.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

We got our shipment today.. only 1 piece but finally have one on the shelf!


----------



## P0234 (Jul 5, 2018)

Wow, lots of MOST guys here. Add me to the list.


----------



## Hammer68 (Mar 7, 2011)

Any updates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## P0234 (Jul 5, 2018)

I have one coming shortly, the first batch already went out, mine is in the second batch. I'll be testing it in a 2018 Volt.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

I still haven’t received mine unfortunately. I was hoping to be able to get it installed and retune before Finals this year but it is beginning to look unlikely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

I was still waiting on mine from Amazon, so out of impatience I ended up buying Angrywhopper's unit off of him. 

We'll see how long it takes for me to get it. I'll post some tasty pics here when I receive it.


----------



## psteelejr8 (Aug 22, 2018)

Interested in using one of these in an '18 Caddy ATS. Awaiting shipment!


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

psteelejr8 said:


> Interested in using one of these in an '18 Caddy ATS. Awaiting shipment!


My car shares the same amplifier system, I’ll keep this thread updated when I have a chance to test-install mine.


----------



## P0234 (Jul 5, 2018)

Mine just came in. Should have some time to install it next week. Oh man I can't wait to get off LOCs.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

P0234 said:


> Mine just came in. Should have some time to install it next week. Oh man I can't wait to get off LOCs.



Where did you order from?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P0234 (Jul 5, 2018)

brumledb said:


> Where did you order from?


I got mine direct from PAC.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

I got mine and _attempted _an install.


Here it is:









Let's get started.

The factory service manual shows that I need to remove the whole dash in order get access to the radio module. Yeah. Let's not and just go from the bottom.








Been cut too many times, let's see if we can avoid it this time around..








There she is!









Got the first plug. 




...........




This is the part that I realize that I'm a dumbass because my mega 10.3" touchscreen in the 2017 Chevy Bolt EV is powered by the *IOB* radio not the IO5/IO6 radio.

_♫♪ Hello darkness my old friend.. ♪♫_

So this is a crippling blow to my car stereo install project. I'm not willing to replace my stock headunit because it does EVERYTHING. But I'm really not willing to hook up a full Scanspeak Revelator/Illuminator setup with RePhase correction via multiple DSPs and other SQ nuttery to a crappy LOC signal. Damn. 

If there was a public specification for the MOST protocol I'd buy a spare harness from AXXESS for the IOB radio to probe into, bust out my logic analyzer over the weekend, and see if I can figure out how to tap into the audio myself. Or make an adapter for the PAC adapter.

I know that the IOB is a MOST50 headunit as well, so my fingers are crossed that this _might_ work in the future with a different harness and a firmware upgrade. I do see on PAC's website a mention of an "APH-GM02" harness, sold separately. I'll be calling them tomorrow and asking if they plan on supporting the IOB radio in the future and/or if it's currently under development since a lot of other newer GM vehicles use this radio.

I think I'll also reach out to NavTV since they seem like the first ones to market with these sorts of things. They might have something in development too. It'd make a heck of a lot of sense for them to release something for the IOB since they're no longer the only ones with MOST integration on the IO5/IO6. Being the only ones supporting the IOB seems consistent with their prior strategy.

Depending on what PAC says, this might go back up for sale.


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

I can’t find these in stock anywhere.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Just to follow up, PAC isn't going to be supporting the IOB radios. Boo.

I've contacted NAV-TV to see if they support them, and I have yet to hear back on whether they do support my radio or not.

If not, I'm not willing to do an install on my vehicle with a garbage signal. And I'm not willing to remove the stock head unit since it does EVERYTHING for the car. That leaves me with 2 choices: 

1) Abandon the install
2) Pull the datasheets for the DSP/DAC/GMSL Serializer chips and attempt to directly hijack the I2S signal or digital coax off the OEM radio tuner board before the amplification stage. Ideally, I'd be able to get it before the DSP stage, but I'll need to see.

Reviewing the FCC certification internal board photos and IC datasheets, I identified a few points where the signal can be tapped. I'm debating whether I want to disassemble the dash or not to get to the radio.


----------



## P0234 (Jul 5, 2018)

*2018 Volt*

AMAZING UNIT. It brings back the bass that GM stole.

Got a chance to install mine this morning. Very quick and easy to install. Heads up, the radio does not work unless the AMP-Pro is connected. I installed the T-harness first just to make sure nothing weird happened. Tried powering up the radio, nothing. Plugged in the AMP-Pro and was in business.

The sound difference from an LOC to this is huge. The factory amp/radio is taking out so much of the punch and a lot of the lows. I can't believe how hard my sub is hitting now. I have lots of rattles that will need to be chased now, they should bundle this with a roll of sound deadener.

If you have a Chevy with a MOST-50 radio, don't even think about it, get it.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: 2018 Volt*



P0234 said:


> AMAZING UNIT. It brings back the bass that GM stole.
> 
> Got a chance to install mine this morning. Very quick and easy to install. Heads up, the radio does not work unless the AMP-Pro is connected. I installed the T-harness first just to make sure nothing weird happened. Tried powering up the radio, nothing. Plugged in the AMP-Pro and was in business.
> 
> ...


Glad it worked out for you, it's an amazing piece of gear no doubt.

EDIT: I also want to add that PAC's people are awesome. I wrote their technical services manager and received a response almost immediately.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

IN STOCK ON AMAZON.COM as of 1:03 AM PST on 8/28/2018.

Get in on this drop if you missed out on the last one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...beb-4819111bef9a&pf_rd_r=MSQTCFP3QR9KRHHJNQKC


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Dang! Woke up this morning and already out of stock!


----------



## xps800doo (Aug 28, 2018)

GreatLaBroski said:


> IN STOCK ON AMAZON.COM as of 1:03 AM PST on 8/28/2018.
> 
> Get in on this drop if you missed out on the last one:


same here, got email at 3:08 and at the 6:00 alarm when i saw the email they were gone!


----------



## xps800doo (Aug 28, 2018)

GreatLaBroski said:


> IN STOCK ON AMAZON.COM as of 1:03 AM PST on 8/28/2018.
> 
> Get in on this drop if you missed out on the last one:


IF YOU PLACE IT ON ORDER TO SHIP WHEN IN, IS THAT HOW THEY WENT SO FAST? I'M NOT A HUGE AMAZON USER NOT SURE HOW ALL THAT WORKS.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

cyber5-0 said:


> Dang! Woke up this morning and already out of stock!





xps800doo said:


> same here, got email at 3:08 and at the 6:00 alarm when i saw the email they were gone!


No they never came in stock, I meant they're available to back-order. That means PAC has arranged a restock shipment with Amazon and they're pre-selling the next shipment.

This is when you want to place your order.


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

I placed an order, so hopefully it’s not months before they ship.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

cyber5-0 said:


> I placed an order, so hopefully it’s not months before they ship.


They won't bill you until they're preparing for shipment, so you can cancel if you change your mind or locate a unit sooner.


----------



## P0234 (Jul 5, 2018)

Found a few bugs, one pretty big, one I can live with.

1. My unit doesn't seem to work on Radio or XM. I listen to USB 99.9% of the time but this is pretty serious.

2. If the AMP-Pro gets powered up and shut down within a short (3 minute or so) window, it goes into some kind of sleep mode and won't play audio. This isn't normally an issue but if you take your time loading the trunk or let passengers in first, you have no audio until you power down everything.

I have to work on installing another amp, then I'm going to reach out to PAC.


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

P0234 said:


> Found a few bugs, one pretty big, one I can live with.
> 
> 1. My unit doesn't seem to work on Radio or XM. I listen to USB 99.9% of the time but this is pretty serious.
> 
> ...




I hope they can work that out through software. My unit is supposed to ship next week.


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

P0234 said:


> Found a few bugs, one pretty big, one I can live with.
> 
> 1. My unit doesn't seem to work on Radio or XM. I listen to USB 99.9% of the time but this is pretty serious.
> 
> ...



Any word back from PAC or was it a configuration issue? I just received mine Sunday from Amazon. If you’re still having issues, I’m thinking of sending mine back.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Sub'd. Been nervous to try this since the nav-tv one works flawlessly 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## P0234 (Jul 5, 2018)

cyber5-0 said:


> Any word back from PAC or was it a configuration issue? I just received mine Sunday from Amazon. If you’re still having issues, I’m thinking of sending mine back.


Weather has been hotter than ass here the last couple of day so I haven't been wanting to mess around with it.


----------



## P0234 (Jul 5, 2018)

I've done a little back and forth emails with PAC and I think I'm at least 99% there. Got a new firmware and changed some config. Radio and XM issues are fixed. Still have to spend some time driving around to make sure we're at 100% reliability during sequential on/off/on/off/on/off cycles.

Still super happy with this unit. Can't get over how good things sound versus the craptastic factory amp and EQ shenanigans.


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome! Great to hear that’s it’s working. Can’t wait to get mine installed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P0234 (Jul 5, 2018)

cyber5-0 said:


> Awesome! Great to hear that’s it’s working. Can’t wait to get mine installed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, I'm super excited that I can proceed with a real build now. I was sort of half ass-ing things knowing what I was up against.

Also have to say PAC is awesome, they are really there for support. Not some person that is paid to read you the manual, it is someone that knows the product and is talking with the engineers directly.


----------



## Mitchc1113 (May 29, 2018)

Really interested in buying 1 of these units... was all ready to pull the trigger & now I see they're up to $350... wish I would have grabbed 1 when they were $260 ?


----------



## speakerman99 (Apr 18, 2016)

Does anyone know if this unit works with a truck without the factory Bose system? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P0234 (Jul 5, 2018)

speakerman99 said:


> Does anyone know if this unit works with a truck without the factory Bose system?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure on the official support stance, but my Volt does not have BOSE and the unit works. That said, I'd find your factory "amp" and see if the plugs match exactly. If so, it is probably worth a try. Just buy from somewhere like Amazon that takes returns.


----------



## speakerman99 (Apr 18, 2016)

P0234 said:


> I'm not sure on the official support stance, but my Volt does not have BOSE and the unit works. That said, I'd find your factory "amp" and see if the plugs match exactly. If so, it is probably worth a try. Just buy from somewhere like Amazon that takes returns.




Thanks. That helps. The plugs are the same. These trucks have a separate amp on the back wall when Bose equipped. The base model has an integrated amp in the dash. I wondered if maybe the MOST 50 interface was only because of the Bose upgrade. I’ll give it a shot. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P0234 (Jul 5, 2018)

speakerman99 said:


> Thanks. That helps. The plugs are the same. These trucks have a separate amp on the back wall when Bose equipped. The base model has an integrated amp in the dash. I wondered if maybe the MOST 50 interface was only because of the Bose upgrade. I’ll give it a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool. I had to swtich on DIP-3 to get my radio and XM to work because I don't have Bose, and that isn't in the manual. You may have to do that as well.


----------



## Mitchc1113 (May 29, 2018)

speakerman99 said:


> P0234 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure on the official support stance, but my Volt does not have BOSE and the unit works. That said, I'd find your factory "amp" and see if the plugs match exactly. If so, it is probably worth a try. Just buy from somewhere like Amazon that takes returns.
> ...


I'm very interested in this as well. My 2018 Silverado has the 8" Mylink but isnt Bose. I was trying to look in the manual & search on Google if the MOST 50 was only a Bose thing too... couldnt find an answer, but I assumed it was compatible. I hope it is b/c I really plan on getting 1 of these units... especially after last night when I for the 1st time used the Streaming option on my phone straight thru my Dayton DSP-408 & the sound difference between streaming my phone thru the bluetooth dongle vs using my HU as the source thru the DSP was night and day! Using the same tune and everything and it was incredible, I know truly see what the DSP can do!

But it also showed me that I'm def not getting a clean/flat signal from my HU & that if I want to continue to use my HU I'm going to have to get something like the PAC. I like my stock HU setup, switching to using the phone for my source would not be ideal... so hopefully the PAC works for non Bose and will give me the same kind of results as streaming my phone as the DSP source did....


----------



## Mitchc1113 (May 29, 2018)

Just wanted to let you guys know that the official word from PAC is that these units are only compatible with Bose systems. I emailed them the other night about it and that's the response I got. 

I responded with the YouTube video 5 Star Car Stereo made couple weeks ago that showed them successfully installing it in a 2018 Silverado Non Bose, but they still stand behind for Bose only. Reason being if you watch the video for whatever reason when you install this unit on a non Bose radio and you try to listen to any transmitted source (AM/FM/XM) the HU puts out either a Left or Right channel only signal, they don't know why, but that's what happens, but it only happens with transmitted sources. So CD/USB/Connected Phone/BT streaming are not effected. If you watch the entire video, at the end after they do their tuning they actually say it sounds good on AM/FM/XM anyways and that if you were unaware of the glitch youd prob never even know it was happening.

So I went ahead and purchased one, I emailed PAC again & wanted to see if there were any other known issues on the non Bose units or if that was the only reason they list it as not compatible. Like I said the response I got was they will not release something as compatible if there are any known glitches like so, because of the possible overwhelming negative response from anyone who purchased the unit.


----------



## P0234 (Jul 5, 2018)

Just flip dip switch 3 to on and you will get all of your am/fm/xm on non bose.


----------



## Mitchc1113 (May 29, 2018)

P0234 said:


> Just flip dip switch 3 to on and you will get all of your am/fm/xm on non bose.


Theres no issue with getting the actual sound, it's the signal the source unit is sending out. It's not a true L & R stereo or mono output, it's some weird L or R only output. So you'll still get sound from your L and R speakers but if a song has a beat that shifts from L and R you're not going to hear that shift b/c you're only getting 1 side of the signal. So say theres a song that has something in it only coming from the Left side and your signal is Right, you will not hear whatever it is coming from the Left. And theres no way to know what signal it's going to put out, L or R, it just puts out a full 1 sided signal when it comes to the Non Bose units.

Everything else however works fine, so as long as you're not listening to a transmitted signal you wont have any issues.


----------



## Karol (Sep 19, 2018)

I recently purchased the pac ap4-gm61 for my 2017 Sierra w Bose system. I am having an issue were my after market amplifier doesn’t turn off from the the pac. I ran the blue wire from my amp to the remote turn on to the pac? Does anyone know how I can fix this issue? Thank You


----------



## P0234 (Jul 5, 2018)

Mitchc1113 said:


> Theres no issue with getting the actual sound, it's the signal the source unit is sending out. It's not a true L & R stereo or mono output, it's some weird L or R only output. So you'll still get sound from your L and R speakers but if a song has a beat that shifts from L and R you're not going to hear that shift b/c you're only getting 1 side of the signal. So say theres a song that has something in it only coming from the Left side and your signal is Right, you will not hear whatever it is coming from the Left. And theres no way to know what signal it's going to put out, L or R, it just puts out a full 1 sided signal when it comes to the Non Bose units.
> 
> Everything else however works fine, so as long as you're not listening to a transmitted signal you wont have any issues.


Oh my bad then!

I guess while I was running through the test cases provided to me by PAC and FAILED several line items because in fact I WAS NOT getting any music from one channel and low volume from the other must have been something completely different. The product manager must have been referring to some completely unrelated issue to not having BOSE, not getting sound and the need to enable DIP-3. 

Do you actually have an AMP-Pro installed in your vehicle?


----------



## P0234 (Jul 5, 2018)

Karol said:


> I recently purchased the pac ap4-gm61 for my 2017 Sierra w Bose system. I am having an issue were my after market amplifier doesn’t turn off from the the pac. I ran the blue wire from my amp to the remote turn on to the pac? Does anyone know how I can fix this issue? Thank You


Mine works fine FWIW. 

PAC released an updated firmware, not sure if it is available to the public yet. You might want to contact them to see if its a known issue. PAC support is beyond awesome.


----------



## Mitchc1113 (May 29, 2018)

P0234 said:


> Mitchc1113 said:
> 
> 
> > Theres no issue with getting the actual sound, it's the signal the source unit is sending out. It's not a true L & R stereo or mono output, it's some weird L or R only output. So you'll still get sound from your L and R speakers but if a song has a beat that shifts from L and R you're not going to hear that shift b/c you're only getting 1 side of the signal. So say theres a song that has something in it only coming from the Left side and your signal is Right, you will not hear whatever it is coming from the Left. And theres no way to know what signal it's going to put out, L or R, it just puts out a full 1 sided signal when it comes to the Non Bose units.
> ...


I just received mine in the mail today, hoping to have time to install it this weekend. You should watch this video by 5 Star Car Stereo, very good in depth install with the Pac on a non Bose Silverado. Explains in detail and better what I was trying to explain to you about the am/fm/xm issue. And maybe u can pick up something in the video that will help u out some more with yours. 

https://youtu.be/qhgWUylbQpY


----------



## P0234 (Jul 5, 2018)

Mitchc1113 said:


> I just received mine in the mail today, hoping to have time to install it this weekend. You should watch this video by 5 Star Car Stereo, very good in depth install with the Pac on a non Bose Silverado. Explains in detail and better what I was trying to explain to you about the am/fm/xm issue. And maybe u can pick up something in the video that will help u out some more with yours.
> 
> https://youtu.be/qhgWUylbQpY


Sorry, you're telling me what I experienced while testing the product wasn't real when you don't have any experience with the product yourself. Then you say I should listen to what some shop has put up on a video versus what I was told from PAC???  

What was it I needed help with?


----------



## Mitchc1113 (May 29, 2018)

P0234 said:


> Mitchc1113 said:
> 
> 
> > I just received mine in the mail today, hoping to have time to install it this weekend. You should watch this video by 5 Star Car Stereo, very good in depth install with the Pac on a non Bose Silverado. Explains in detail and better what I was trying to explain to you about the am/fm/xm issue. And maybe u can pick up something in the video that will help u out some more with yours.
> ...


No, you totally misunderstood what I said, never said u didnt experience what u experienced, I said the problem u had that u were telling me about seemed to be a different issue than what I was talking about, u said at first u didnt get any sound from am/fm/xm where I was saying the issue talked about in the video was how the quality of signal u got from am/fm/xm was not a full quality signal, it's a full left or right channel- you were talking about not getting any sound where as I was talking about the quality of signal or sound u get from the transmitted signals. 

And then I said since u have this product that this was a good video to watch since they go through an entire install and give a lot of detail during the install. And that maybe ull pick something up from the video u otherwise didnt know... like I did, hence why I said check this video out...also so if u didnt understand what I was talking about, maybe hearing them explain it on the video since they're better than me at explaining it may make it more clear what I was explaining about am/fm/xm...

U either didnt read my entire posts n just skimmed through them or just misconstrued what I said... either way, that's not what I meant... So next time maybe find a different way to be an arrogant prick... Some ppl on this forum actually try to help 1 another... my bad! I guess you already know it all since u obviously r smarter than I am since u were able to take what I said and change it, so u must know that I meant to say what u thought I was talking about and not actually what I was talking about...

And since I also emailed Pac about this issue and never got anything back about enabling anything on the unit, than yes maybe it is another issue among the same issue... so maybe what I'm talking about goes deeper than what u were talking about, maybe what u did enabled u to have sound... but it's not going to correct the signal issue with the am/fm/xm in the 1st place... so AGAIN maybe watch the video before thinking u already know everything or what I'm talking about again before being an *******... thanks, have a nice day...dick


----------



## beatlover (Mar 24, 2018)

Going to apply this device on Tahoe 2016 LTZ Bose. Do I need to buy some extra harness or cable to get SPDIF optic from HU or all is included already in pack from Amazon USD 205.12? Thank you.


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

beatlover said:


> Going to apply this device on Tahoe 2016 LTZ Bose. Do I need to buy some extra harness or cable to get SPDIF optic from HU or all is included already in pack from Amazon USD 205.12? Thank you.


The optical output is an optional add on from PAC.


----------



## Dignan1443 (Apr 2, 2008)

Does anyone know if the factory volume control still works when using the toslink output of the ap4-gm61? Or would I be forced to use the volume control of my dsp...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## beatlover (Mar 24, 2018)

TomT said:


> The optical output is an optional add on from PAC.




Do I need to order special configuration to get it? Please, advise. Going to buy from Amazon 


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anyone know how the AmpPro and Nav-TV are able to remove all factory eq, time alignment, AND volume based eq whereas something like the JL Audio Fix cannot? 

My understanding is that the Fix doesn't solve the bass rolloff issue like the PAC and Nav-TV can.


----------



## Mitchc1113 (May 29, 2018)

rain27 said:


> Does anyone know how the AmpPro and Nav-TV are able to remove all factory eq, time alignment, AND volume based eq whereas something like the JL Audio Fix cannot?
> 
> My understanding is that the Fix doesn't solve the bass rolloff issue like the PAC and Nav-TV can.


I'm not really sure, that's a good question, but what I can tell you is the Nav-TV is like $800, The JL Fix 82 is like $300 & the Fix 86 is $350ish while the PAC Ap4-gm61 can be had for under $250... and like I said I'm not sure how it does what it does but its amazing and if you're in the market forn1 of these products I'd go the PAC route. It's literally plug n play, no having to run power/accessory/ or ground like with other integration units, it took me about 10 mins to install it in my Silverado, with 5 of those mins being the removal of the dash. Then run some RCAs to your DSP or amps and your done. 

Again like I said I don't really know how other than its specifically designed for the MOST units and it somehow integrates with the unit and reprograms it to give it out a clean/flat stereo signal... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Dignan1443 said:


> Does anyone know if the factory volume control still works when using the toslink output of the ap4-gm61? Or would I be forced to use the volume control of my dsp...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Factory volume control still works.


----------



## Dignan1443 (Apr 2, 2008)

Angrywhopper said:


> Factory volume control still works.


Thanks! That's good to hear. I'll be installing soon so since the factory volume control works I don't have to have the Alpine controller displayed anywhere. I'm still confused though WHY it works. My experience with TOSLINK is that it transmits the audio information only and the receiver was responsible for volume control. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tukluc (Apr 25, 2020)

Karol said:


> I recently purchased the pac ap4-gm61 for my 2017 Sierra w Bose system. I am having an issue were my after market amplifier doesn’t turn off from the the pac. I ran the blue wire from my amp to the remote turn on to the pac? Does anyone know how I can fix this issue? Thank You


Did you ever get an answer to this issue? I just finished installing mine and have had the exact same issue.


----------



## Mitchc1113 (May 29, 2018)

Tukluc said:


> Did you ever get an answer to this issue? I just finished installing mine and have had the exact same issue.


Theres a delay. If you use your key fob to unlock the doors if youd go look your amp(s) will be on and just the same but opposite when you turn the truck off, close n lock your doors it takes about 30-60 secs for the accessory power to turn off. I imagine this is what you're experiencing, not that your amp(s) are staying on constantly... And if I'm wrong & your amp(s) are staying powered even after a couple mins then theres somethin else goin on. But I'm willing to be it's the accessory turn on that you're dealing with.

As for dealing it with, you either just get used to it or you could use some relays that have delays built into them that dont power on for 3, 5, 10 seconds after the accessory power is on... That or running the remote turn on thru a different accessory power than the thru the radio/pac unit...


----------



## Tukluc (Apr 25, 2020)

Mitchc1113 said:


> Theres a delay. If you use your key fob to unlock the doors if youd go look your amp(s) will be on and just the same but opposite when you turn the truck off, close n lock your doors it takes about 30-60 secs for the accessory power to turn off. I imagine this is what you're experiencing, not that your amp(s) are staying on constantly... And if I'm wrong & your amp(s) are staying powered even after a couple mins then theres somethin else goin on. But I'm willing to be it's the accessory turn on that you're dealing with.
> 
> As for dealing it with, you either just get used to it or you could use some relays that have delays built into them that dont power on for 3, 5, 10 seconds after the accessory power is on... That or running the remote turn on thru a different accessory power than the thru the radio/pac unit...


Unfortunately it wasn’t the delay you noted. I waited 10-minutes and it never turned off after using the fob to lock the door. To make matters worse, I got sidetracked and my battery was dead the next day :/

So I reallocated the remote lead to the main truck wiring harness near the footwell. That fixed the issue. Not sure why I had the issue with the PAC.

Appreciate the reply though


----------



## Dignan1443 (Apr 2, 2008)

FYI.. My unit went bad and stopped providing the turn-off signal as well. I opened the unit up and probed around and found a FET had gone bad on the remote output. This is the part number: DMP3098L-7 Diodes Incorporated | Discrete Semiconductor Products | DigiKey

The part on the board is the one with top-part marking DMB-E1 in the pic:


----------



## Masker18LTZD (Jan 3, 2021)

Tukluc said:


> Unfortunately it wasn’t the delay you noted. I waited 10-minutes and it never turned off after using the fob to lock the door. To make matters worse, I got sidetracked and my battery was dead the next day :/
> 
> So I reallocated the remote lead to the main truck wiring harness near the footwell. That fixed the issue. Not sure why I had the issue with the PAC.
> 
> Appreciate the reply though


Hey, having same issue. Wondering if you ever got any more info about remote not turning off. Thought about tapping into accessory cig lighter but honestly would rather use remote wire provided. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Masker18LTZD (Jan 3, 2021)

Karol said:


> I recently purchased the pac ap4-gm61 for my 2017 Sierra w Bose system. I am having an issue were my after market amplifier doesn’t turn off from the the pac. I ran the blue wire from my amp to the remote turn on to the pac? Does anyone know how I can fix this issue? Thank You


Hey , also having same issue with remote staying on. Did you ever find a fix, any help would be appreciated


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Any new's on if pac has fixed the remote turn on/off issue? Other then that any reason to not order this vs nav-tv?


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Does this particular PAC unit have toslink capability built-in and ready to go or does the separate toslink module need to be installed?


----------



## Hammer68 (Mar 7, 2011)

rain27 said:


> Does this particular PAC unit have toslink capability built-in and ready to go or does the separate toslink module need to be installed?


Toslink is built in.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

I’m in the middle of an install and have this PAC unit connected to the factory radio module. The instructions say to keep connections to the factory amp in place. I haven’t connected the PAC unit to an aftermarket amplifier yet, but with the PAC unit installed, the radio still plays sound through the factory speakers. Does anyone know why this is the case? I wasn’t expecting any sound. Does the factory amp stop sending signal once the PAC rca or toslink outputs are being used?


----------



## 50TYSON (Mar 7, 2011)

rain27 said:


> I’m in the middle of an install and have this PAC unit connected to the factory radio module. The instructions say to keep connections to the factory amp in place. I haven’t connected the PAC unit to an aftermarket amplifier yet, but with the PAC unit installed, the radio still plays sound through the factory speakers. Does anyone know why this is the case? I wasn’t expecting any sound. Does the factory amp stop sending signal once the PAC rca or toslink outputs are being used?


In my experience the factory amp never stops sending signal. The AmpPro just provides clean outputs for your own amp.


----------



## 50TYSON (Mar 7, 2011)

Anyone used Toslink with one of these? I want to add a Helix DSP and the DAC in that is better than the 24bit in the AmpPro. I bought an AudioQuest Forest cable but it fit really loose in the AmpPro's Toslink port so I returned it.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

So when the factory speaker wire is used, signal would be sent from both the factory and aftermarket amps to the same speaker?


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

You should unplug the speaker wires from the stock amp or run new ones.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Pac also makes this kit, chances are if the gm61 fits your vehicle then this should to but I would double check.









PAC APH-GM02 AmpPro Speaker Connection Harness


Connect a new amp to your vehicle's speaker wiring in select 2014-up GM vehicles with factory Bose amp




www.crutchfield.com


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you. I figured that once the PAC was hooked up, it bypassed the Bose amp altogether and eliminated it from the chain. I guess not.

I tried the GM02 harness, and while the green harness fits, the other two do not. The 8 pin speaker wire harness connector is slightly different. I’m not sure if modifying the connecting clip would make it usable.

I borrowed a pic from the internet. It appears the speaker wire harness in this car also includes the power and ground to the Bose amp. Appears that if I use the factory speaker wire for the doors, I’ll have to snip the factory wire before it reaches the Bose amp. This would mark the first time I’ve cut factory wire in all these years.

This is for a Gen2 Chevy Volt.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

What vehicle are you working on?


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

clange2485 said:


> What vehicle are you working on?


It’s a 2017 Chevy Volt Premier. 

I’m not sure, but a review I came across seemed to indicate the Traverse had a similar issue with the GM02 not fitting the 8 pin harness. So apparently some Chevys have different connecting clips for their Bose amps.

PAC should indicate in their manuals that any factory wiring connected to the Bose amp is still actively being powered even when the PAC unit is installed. I imagine a lot of people are running amplified power from both the Bose amp and an aftermarket amp to the same speaker since many tap the factory speaker wires and connect those to their aftermarket amps. I’m not sure what issues this may cause, but I assume nothing good.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

The pac is just there to give you a signal for the aftermarket amp, it doesn’t interrupt the bose. 

It’s actually a nice feature that you can still listen to music until you have everything switched over. 

Sounds like you have 2 choices - modify the plug if you can or run new wire to all the speakers. I wouldn’t cut the harness at the bose amp, worst case if your doors are a pain with the molex connectors. Just tap into them with the new wire in the kicks or pillars and leave the harness intact.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

I don’t see how you could essentially be double powering the speakers. It’s 1 or the other, maybe I’m confused on what you’re trying to say.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

clange2485 said:


> The pac is just there to give you a signal for the aftermarket amp, it doesn’t interrupt the bose.
> 
> It’s actually a nice feature that you can still listen to music until you have everything switched over.
> 
> Sounds like you have 2 choices - modify the plug if you can or run new wire to all the speakers. I wouldn’t cut the harness at the bose amp, worst case if your doors are a pain with the molex connectors. Just tap into them with the new wire in the kicks or pillars and leave the harness intact.


All new wire would be ideal, but I have the molex issue. I’ve tapped the factory wire in the kicks that go to the door. But, this wire is currently also connected to the Bose amp. I’m thinking I would make the cut to the factory wire after where I tapped into it near the kick panel. On my car, it appears the 8 pin harness includes power and ground for the Bose amp, along with speaker wires. So, I can’t just unplug that particular harness from the Bose amp.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

clange2485 said:


> I don’t see how you could essentially be double powering the speakers. It’s 1 or the other, maybe I’m confused on what you’re trying to say.


If it’s one or the other, which one would it be when two power sources are connected to the same speaker?


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

I see what you’re saying i missed that part about power/gnd being part of the speaker harness. That seems weird what happens when you unplug it? Is anything else effected in your car or just no sound?


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Did you cut the wire in kicks or just added the new wire in?


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

So far, just added new wire to the existing.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

That’s your issue - you need to cut it there add your new wire to the side that goes to the speaker and cap off the side that runs back to the bose. No more double power.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Or you can cut the harness but you’ve already ran the wire.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

clange2485 said:


> That’s your issue - you need to cut it there add your new wire to the side that goes to the speaker and cap off the side that runs back to the bose. No more double power.


Yep. I’ve never used a device like the PAC before and didn’t realize what it was doing. Going in, I thought that once the PAC was installed, it takes the signal, converts it, and sends it out to the aftermarket amps while interrupting and redirecting the signal away from the Bose amp. Interesting that the Bose amp is still in play no matter. Thank you.

I miss days of putting my own head unit in.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Yeah i was curious as to what the bose is still doing as well but everything says just leave it in. Things we’re much simpler by just throwing in a new hu but they also weren’t doing all the stuff these factory things are now. It’s just a different way of doing things, once you wrap your head around it. I don’t know if ones any better or worse then the other.


----------

